

A little math on Mitt Romney’s IRA - dennisgorelik
http://www.jasonmorrison.net/content/2012/a-little-math-on-mitt-romneys-ira/

======
sc68cal
TPM has a good article on some of the loopholes that could have been
exploited, and also links to a more technical discussion of some
possibilities, revolving around the UBIT (Unrelated Business Income Tax) on
pages 40-48.

[http://tpmdc.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/07/romney-
offshore-i...](http://tpmdc.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/07/romney-offshore-ira-
tax-avoidance.php?ref=fpb)

[http://www.law.nyu.edu/ecm_dlv2/groups/public/@nyu_law_websi...](http://www.law.nyu.edu/ecm_dlv2/groups/public/@nyu_law_website__academics__colloquia__tax_policy/documents/documents/ecm_pro_067812.pdf)

------
mike626
His 401(k) could simply be a self-directed investment account. I have one that
is a Roth IRA. You are limited in what can be deposited into the account, but
it can grow without limit from capital gains.

------
fourspace
Aren't the contribution limits on IRAs only referring to the tax deductible
portion? I thought you could contribute after-tax dollars without a limit.

